# Critical Care Concepts- Flight Paramedics



## Goose911 (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on the openings from Critical Care Concepts for Flight Paramedics "Overseas"? Ad posted on Flight Web. Their website is not up either. 

Is this for Saudi? 

Just looking for infomation as usual. 

Thank you in advance.

Regards.


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes it is.

Eric Willis is their DO, he can provide more up to date info.

Their website is up and running, address is http://www.criticalcareconcepts.net/index.html.

Christina and Richard run a excellent operation, their educational offerings have received accolades nationwide. I have attended a couple of their classes and renewed my FP-C through them. This is definately a great HEMS opportunity to inquire about should you have the credentials they are seeking (key point, if you don't meet the CAMTS recommendations, you need not apply). Now with the past experiences of contracted HEMS providers in the middle east, it's hard to say how efficient the operation will be once up and running, but as far as the US controlled operational aspects are concerned, they won't do you wrong.


----------



## rickpatterson (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. We have our staff working all of the world and I take great pride in knowing all of our medical staff individually. We want to be large enough of a company to expand growth opportunities, yet small enough to remember people are more than just a number. 

Stay safe everyone,
Richard


----------

